# Rally Brags!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. I am sure Sookie was wondering what was wrong with you during the first trial since I am sure she had slept very well in the car! Is URO3 like AKC excellent? Those are great scores for that level. Lily can be sort of goofy in excellent since it always comes before advanced and she sometimes needs to get the butterflies out. We are often in the mid to upper 80s rather than the 90s (where we should be). Go Sookie! Weight pulling too, poodles really are the versatile companion dogs.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations. I am sure Sookie was wondering what was wrong with you during the first trial since I am sure she had slept very well in the car! Is URO3 like AKC excellent? Those are great scores for that level. Lily can be sort of goofy in excellent since it always comes before advanced and she sometimes needs to get the butterflies out. We are often in the mid to upper 80s rather than the 90s (where we should be). Go Sookie! Weight pulling too, poodles really are the versatile companion dogs.


Thank you! Sookie was ready to trade her moron human in on a different model by the end of that first run lol. URO3 is supposed to be the equivalent of AKC Excellent. Now we get to move on the the RAE equivalent (I can't remember what it's called in UKC). We only have her Novice title in AKC and one leg toward Advanced. We will get there eventually LOL.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations Sookie!!!! 

She looks great weight pulling! One tip - you want her to be in the position you see when she makes a big pull - head down, shoulders hunched. This is the position that will give her the most strength and ensure that she is pulling from her core. When you are practicing, keep your treat low and see if you can get her moving in a steady walk once she has made the initial big tug to get the cart rolling.

I see another title in her future!!!!

Isn't it a ball trying different events???


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

cavon said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations Sookie!!!!
> 
> She looks great weight pulling! One tip - you want her to be in the position you see when she makes a big pull - head down, shoulders hunched. This is the position that will give her the most strength and ensure that she is pulling from her core. When you are practicing, keep your treat low and see if you can get her moving in a steady walk once she has made the initial big tug to get the cart rolling.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It definitely is fun trying new things. We had not practiced for this at all beforehand, so neither of us had any idea what we were doing. This was the second pull. By the third one, I got her head down and she did one long, consistent pull. I think she figured it out, so hopefully the next time we try this event she will do that from the start.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Well done! It sounds like you had a good time in spite of little sleep. She looks great in the photos.


----------

